# Datenbank/Datenabgleich/Wiederholungsabfrage



## FHWS (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Programm in eclipse geschrieben mit welchem ich über eine optisch generierte Oberfläche Daten eintragen kann. Diese Daten sind zu einem eine Fahrgestellnummer "123" und ein vorgegeber Boxinhalt (Combobox) "X,Y,Z" welchen ich auswählen kann. Diese Daten werden mit einem Knopf (Speichern) auf meine HeidiSQL Datenbank übertragen. Die Verbindung und die Übertragung funktionieren. Ich möchte jetzt allerdings eine Klasse erstellen, welche sich auf meine Datenbank VOR dem Speichern einwählt und in der Tabelle schaut ob diese BEIDEN Datensätze bereits vorhanden sind. Die gleiche Fahrgestellnummer mit einem anderen Inhalt soll jedoch möglich sein. Das soll folgend aussehen:

Wenn die Fahrgestellnummer "1234" und der Boxinhalt "X" noch NCHT in der Datenbank hinterlegt ist, dann Klasse "speichern" aufrufen. Die Klassen "speichern" ist bereits vorhanden und macht ihren Job.
Wenn die Fahrgestellnummer "1234" und der Boxinhalt "X" bereits in der Tabelle in der Datenbank abgespeichert wurde, dann rufe mit die Klasse " Wiederholungsfenster" auf. Die Klasse "Wiederholugsfenster" ist dann eine Klasse mit einer Fehlermeldung und die Daten sollen nicht in die Datenbank übertragen werden.

Untenstehend ist meine Verbindung zur Datenbank welche in die neue Klasse mit rein soll:
----------------------------------

```
try {
           Class.forName("org.mariadb.jdbc.Driver"); // ("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver")Treiber
                                                                           // für ODBC
           conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mariadb://fm-s012mp.fhws.de", "Java", "test");
           System.out.println("Erfolgreich verbunden");
```
....

Und hier fehlt dann die logische Abfrage ob die Daten bereits vorhanden sind oder nicht...
-------------------------------------

Ich habe es mal mit einer if Schleife versucht:

if...Fahrgestell eingegeben = Fahrgestell aus Datenbank
dann
schaue Boxinhalt eigegeben = Boxinhalt aus Datenbank
dann
Klasse Wiederholungsfenster öffnen
else
rufe Klasse Speichern auf.

Allerdings hat das überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Bzw. bin ich in sachen Java eher noch am Anfang. Verstehe die logischen Reihenfolgen noch nicht so ganz.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!  Wenn noch Infos fehlen gerne bescheid geben.
Für mich am besten bzw. natürlich am schnellsten wäre eine Art Vorlage 

Grüße FHWS


----------



## Dompteur (4. Mai 2018)

Diese Abfrage würdest du nicht in Java, sondern mit SQL lösen.
Einfach ein SELECT, wo du in der WHERE-Klausel die beiden Felder abfragst.
Wenn es den Datensatz schon gibt, bekommst du ihn zurück. Sonst liefert deine Suche keine Daten.

Wenn allerdings mehrere User auf die Datenbank gleichzeitig zugreifen können, könnten auf diese Weise trotzdem Duplikate entstehen.
Ich nehme aber an, dass das für dein Übungsbeispiel noch kein Thema ist.


----------



## FHWS (4. Mai 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Meinst du in der Art so einen Abfrage?:

esult = abfrage.executeQuery(
 "SELECT `Boxinhalt`.`Fahrgestell_Nr`  FROM `lagersystem_test`.`00_hauptdatenbank` WHERE `Boxinhalt`='"+GUI_Lager.e3+ "' AND `Fahrgestell_Nr` = '"+GUI_Lager.e1+ "' ORDER BY `Box_Nr` DESC ");


----------



## Dompteur (4. Mai 2018)

Ja.
Wobei du das "ORDER BY" weglassen kannst. Du erwartest ja höchsten einen Satz.

Etwas heikler ist der Zusammenbau deines SELECT Statements. Man sollte da nie Parameter in einem String zusammenfügen, sondern Prepared-Statements verwenden. Sonst läuft man Gefahr, das jemand über SQL-Injektions dein System hackt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das derart heikel, dass man sich das von Anfang an, richtig angewöhnen sollte.


----------



## Thallius (4. Mai 2018)

Du kannst auch einfach beide Tabellenspalten zum primary key machen und dann mit ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE arbeiten. Dann brauchst du gar keinen Select.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## FHWS (4. Mai 2018)

Ok das war vor der Idee mit einer If-Schleife mein Vorgehen... Ich saß da leider einige Stunden dran aber bin wie gesagt nichtmehr weitergekommen. Da ich eure Ideen leider nicht autark in Java umsetzten kann wäre ich super froh wenn mir jemand meine Klasse hingehend auf mein Vorhaben anpassen könnte.... Untenstehend meine Klasse 


```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.Statement;

public class Wiederholungsabfrage {

   Connection conn;
   static String error = "";
   Statement abfrage;
   ResultSet result;
   static int i = 0;
   String fg;
   int k = 0;

   public static String[] aBox_Nr = new String[50];
   public static String Box_Nr;

   /**
    * Konstruktor
    */
  
   Wiederholungsabfrage() {
      
       Box_Nr = new String("nicht vorhanden");
       while(k<50){
           aBox_Nr[k] = null;
           k++;
       }
       try {
           Class.forName("org.mariadb.jdbc.Driver"); // ("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver")Treiber
                                                       // für ODBC
           conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mariadb://fm-s012mp.fhws.de", "Java", "wildewalnuss");
           System.out.println("Erfolgreich verbunden");

           abfrage = conn.createStatement();
           result = abfrage.executeQuery(
                   "SELECT `Boxinhalt`.`Fahrgestell_Nr` FROM `lagersystem_test`.`00_hauptdatenbank` WHERE `Boxinhalt`='"+GUI_Lager.e3+ "' AND `Fahrgestell_Nr` = '"+GUI_Lager.e1+ "' ORDER BY `Box_Nr` DESC ");

           while (result.next() == true) {
               aBox_Nr[I] = result.getString("Box_Nr");
               Box_Nr = result.getString("Box_Nr");
               i++;
           }
           result.close();
           abfrage.close();
           conn.close();
           
       } catch (Exception e) {
           System.out.println("Keine Verbindung gefunden");
           error = e.toString();
           System.err.println(e);
       }
   }
}
```


----------



## FHWS (4. Mai 2018)

Dompteur hat gesagt.:


> Ja.
> Wobei du das "ORDER BY" weglassen kannst. Du erwartest ja höchsten einen Satz.
> 
> Etwas heikler ist der Zusammenbau deines SELECT Statements. Man sollte da nie Parameter in einem String zusammenfügen, sondern Prepared-Statements verwenden. Sonst läuft man Gefahr, das jemand über SQL-Injektions dein System hackt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das derart heikel, dass man sich das von Anfang an, richtig angewöhnen sollte.



Oke das war mir so nicht geläufig, danke für den Tipp. Es sind allerdings keine heiklen Daten es muss im ersten Schritt nur funktionieren 

LG


----------



## mrBrown (4. Mai 2018)

FHWS hat gesagt.:


> HeidiSQL Datenbank


HeidiSQL ist einfach nur ein Viewer, du nutzt MariaDB 



FHWS hat gesagt.:


> If-Schleife





FHWS hat gesagt.:


> if Schleife


Es gibt keine "if-schleifen"...einfach "if" würde schon reichen  




FHWS hat gesagt.:


> Oke das war mir so nicht geläufig, danke für den Tipp. Es sind allerdings keine heiklen Daten es muss im ersten Schritt nur funktionieren


Sowas ist niemals ein Argument. Prepared Statements sind kein wirklicher Mehraufwand, eher weniger, weil man sich das Strings basteln spart. Zusätzlich hat man es dann gleich richtig...


----------



## FHWS (4. Mai 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> HeidiSQL ist einfach nur ein Viewer, du nutzt MariaDB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Anfang war gut.... und jetzt noch etwas weiter gehen und mir bei dem oben beschriebenen Problem helfen. Am besten mit Beispiel. Dann wäre das super abgerundet


----------



## mrBrown (4. Mai 2018)

FHWS hat gesagt.:


> Der Anfang war gut.... und jetzt noch etwas weiter gehen und mir bei dem oben beschriebenen Problem helfen. Am besten mit Beispiel. Dann wäre das super abgerundet


Naja, die entscheidenden Tipps stehen oben schon:
Du Fragst alle Tupel ab, die der Nummer und dem Inhalt entsprechen -> wird irgendeine gefunden, gibt es das schon und du musst den Fehler ausgeben.

Hast du dazu irgendwelche spezifischen Fragen?
Gänzlich fertigen Code wird's von mir hier nicht geben...(außer du zahlst  )


----------



## FHWS (4. Mai 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Naja, die entscheidenden Tipps stehen oben schon:
> Du Fragst alle Tupel ab, die der Nummer und dem Inhalt entsprechen -> wird irgendeine gefunden, gibt es das schon und du musst den Fehler ausgeben.
> 
> Hast du dazu irgendwelche spezifischen Fragen?
> Gänzlich fertigen Code wird's von mir hier nicht geben...(außer du zahlst  )



Joa mir würde es ja bereits reichen mir den SELECT-Befehl und was der wie beinhaltet mal für mein Bsp. aufzubauen und zu erklären. Mit den Tipps hat es leider nicht funktioniert. Da geht es nur um eine Komponente...ein fertiges Programm wäre ja langweilig...


----------



## mrBrown (4. Mai 2018)

Das Select-Statement hast du im wesentlichen selber schon hingeschrieben.

Etwa:

```
SELECT whatever FROM deine_tabelle WHERE nummer = 123 AND inhalte = 42
```


----------



## FHWS (11. Mai 2018)

Danke. Hat jetzt funktioniert.


----------

